# shift boots for Mini



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

hey guys,
my sis has a '03 Mini cooper 5sp. She ripped her shift boot somehow and I'm wondering where i can pick one up. i've seen this one:










but i'd like more options. i'm already talking to AndyM about it (LeatherZ) and will probably end up going with them on it, but, if any has the info, i'd like:

1.part num for stock (vinyl) shift boot + cost
2.a DIY site of removing/installing boot
3.any other alternatives you've seen out there

thanks, any help would be appreciated...:thumbup:


----------

